# Life after Bloat Surgery questions



## dmike321

My 3 1/2 year old GSD Damien just had emergency surgery for bloat on Tuesday night. His stomach had completely flipped, it was so bad they couldn't even get a tube down him, and when they stuck him with a needle to relieve pressure all they got was some gunk. I was very worried about him especially since he was showing signs for about 4 hrs before we got him to the emergency vet. Anyways, So far so good we picked him up Thursday and he is in great spirit. My question is does this mean we are in good shape for now or should I be watching him close, and if so what am I looking for. I now know the signs and symptoms of bloat but is there anything else? The vet said he should be good since they tacked his stomach to his rib, but I am just paranoid I guess. Losing my best friend would be devastating. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tbarrios333

I'm so sorry that happened. Must have been terrifying. I can't offer any suggestions, but I'm glad your boy pulled through ok.
Hopefully some others with more experience can chime in.


----------



## vat

I have no advice but I know others will. I am glad your boy is ok! Welcome...I wish it were under better circumstances.


----------



## LisaT

I hope that he's still doing well post-surgery.

Most dogs make full and uneventul recoveries from bloat. Because of the "gunk" and the prolonged distress that your boy was in, I might consider having bloodwork run in about 3 months (unless you see indications earlier), just to see how everything is doing, and get a baseline for the future.

After my boy bloated, I did make a diet change, and went to homecooked 100%. He was at about 50% before.


----------



## ken k

I just went through bloat with Max back in march, my first thoughts is to never let him do anything again, but hes back doing what he loves, barking, and frisbee, I kept him quiet for about month, they can still bloat even with the stomach stapled, they will swell up on both sides, but it's a matter of getting them to the vet and evacuating the gas, your very lucky your pup is alive and no problems, being 4 hours before you got him to the vets


----------



## dmike321

Lisa, thanks for the info. This is all very new to me, I had never even heard of this until we were on our way to the emergancy vet ( gotta love smart phones). What would we be looking for in his bloodwork? I am sure the vet knows, I am just looking to educate myself. As far as his diet is going to go Damien is a very picky eater. The only thing I can get him to eat on a regular basis is Kibble and Bits, he turns his nose to the high dollar foods. Thanks again.


----------



## dmike321

Does anyone have a good website for post bloat info? I have googled this a couple times and haven't really been able to find anything helpful. Most things that come up are just peoples stories on what happened to them.


----------



## Draugr

Definitely get bloodwork in a few months to see if any values are off. Of course if anything is it may not be related to the bloating/GDV, but it will at least let you know if something in him is not quite as it should be. With major trauma like that though the prior GDV incident I would think would be a prime culprit.

The only reason I'd worry about bloodwork is because he went so long between initial symptoms and seeing the e-vet. Four hours in many cases is enough to kill.

With his stomach tacked to his abdomen wall, he can no longer get GDV (what actually kills the dog when he bloats is the stomach twisting and cutting off blood flow to the digestive tract), but he can still bloat.

I don't know if bloating is more likely with the stomach tacked but I do know that once a dog has bloated once they are more likely to do so again. I'm unsure if that's only in dogs without a tacked stomach, though.

You should really switch him off the Kibble and Bits ASAP. Lower-quality kibbles are a suspected risk factor for bloat. Starve him out if you have to - he will eventually pick up on the better stuff when he gets hungry enough. Of course you should never do this with a little dog but with a large dog you can go a few days if you have to. I've had to do this with my dog when he decided he didn't like beef kidney and heart. Now he gobbles them up like candy.

If raw or home-cooked is not an option, I'd recommend a brand called "Taste of the Wild." It's a good compromise between cost/quality.

The reason he turns his nose at other stuff is the same reason a little kid will make themselves sick on candy and turn their nose at vegetables. The vegetables are healthier, but the candy tastes infinitely better. Usually the cheaper kibbles are sprayed down with all sorts of tasty additives that make it taste really, really good to a dog so when they try something else that's healthier - they turn their nose up at it. Why eat that when you can eat McDonalds? (just a metaphor).

Hope that helps. Good luck on the switch if you decide to go that route. Some people say you should slowly introduce new foods but I've always gone cold turkey no problems. Just know your dog.

You're probably in the clear, but like I said, if you can afford it, get some bloodwork for peace of mind, and do a diet change to prevent future incidents. Might have to go with some "tough love" on this one but it will be worth it for so many different reasons.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

dmike321 said:


> Does anyone have a good website for post bloat info? I have googled this a couple times and haven't really been able to find anything helpful. Most things that come up are just peoples stories on what happened to them.


I think that's probably because websites and others want you to be in touch a LOT with your vet post-bloat and rely on your particular vet office to give their discharge instructions in reference to your particular dog's case. 

I leash walked for 2 weeks for potties, x-pen only when not going out so that he didn't run. This was a 15 year old dog who when I first let him off leash ran like a nut so the caution was deserved. Two weeks was okay for him, talk to your vet about how long they want your dog on restriction. 

Is he on antibiotics? I can't remember from the time I first read the post until now. :crazy: Probably a good thing to ask about. Monitor closely for signs of infection, discomfort. Ask your vet things for you to look for that would indicate that he was having trouble. 

Small meals, many times a day. I was extreme probably, giving my dog a couple of tablespoons of good quality canned food a number of times a day. I did not give kibble for a month because I was nervous. 

Agree with the added flavors, etc, that dogs get addicted to in lower quality kibble. Just like when I try to give natural type treats to relatives' dogs who eat colored food - they don't like them!


----------



## dmike321

Thanks Draugr, I will defiantly get the blood work, money is not an option when it comes to the health of a family member. I should have been more specific on his diet. I fed him Iams puppy chow for the first 2 years, but he would still skip meals. Damien has always been undersized. He has the frame to be 120lbs but was only 76lbs when he arrived at the e-vet. He has averaged between 70, and 77lbs since he was 1 1/2yo. I switched him to the eukanuba 30/20 which i was told would be like steak to him. we got the same result as the Iams. we only recently switched to the Kibble and bits. We took him for his yearly check up a few weeks ago and consulted with a new vet, and we are now trying Purina one pro plan performance, but we are getting the same result. Since his surgery the only way we can get him to eat his dog food is to mix some canned food in it. I just don't know what to do with him. The new vet said she likes GSD skinny which I am fine with as long as he is healthy. What gets me is the Sir was around 120lbs, and the bitch was 80lbs. Guess I got the runt LOL.

Could you or someone elaborate on raw or home cooked meals?


----------



## dmike321

Jean, are vet was not to specific he just said to keep him from being too active. They gave us some pain pills to give him ( 2 pills 2x daily as needed). We also had an antibiotic from his previous vet visit a couple weeks earlier. It seems the pain pills are not working to good; he is having trouble lying down now. He does have a couple large bruises on his stomach but that is to be expected. As long as it doesn’t get to bad I will wait and call the vet tomorrow.

No more Kibble and bits for Damien. What do you recommend to feed other than smaller meals?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You could try a kibble like Orijen/Acana or Fromm to see what he thinks of those. They are generally pretty palatable. Orijen/Acana doesn't have grains, Fromm some varieties do. But those are just a couple of thoughts. There are lots of good foods. You can always get some samples and see what he likes. 

For now, I would do canned but always say check with your vet because they may have other input that is better than mine! And definitely call if he has discomfort because it could be infection. Definitely a shock and worry time after this happens. 

Welcome to Monica Segal a place like this - she does consults, as an example.


----------



## LisaT

dmike321 said:


> It seems the pain pills are not working to good; he is having trouble lying down now. He does have a couple large bruises on his stomach but that is to be expected. As long as it doesn’t get to bad I will wait and call the vet tomorrow.
> 
> No more Kibble and bits for Damien. What do you recommend to feed other than smaller meals?


Glad to hear about the no more K&B's. There are a zillion different opinions on dog food. In general, look for foods that contain no corn, no sorghum, and no by-products, and they are in the better category. There is a ton of info in the nutrition section here.

There is some info on homecooking here: Home Cooked Diets, etc - GermanShepherdHome.net Just about every forum will have good resources on the raw issue. This statement can be disputed, but I wouldn't start raw on a dog after intestinal surgery, until everything is healed. If, for some chance, he doesn't handle bacteria well, you've created a problem. Btw, I'm not anti-raw, just this situation might be different.

As for the pain, I didn't use pain meds after my boy bloated, I used the homeopathic remedy Arnica, which worked very well. You can get a 30C, or even a 200C for post-surgery, at many health food stores. I would not use a 30X potency here.


----------



## LisaT

I would get a copy of all the bloodwork. If the bloodcounts (WBC, lymphocytes, neutrophils, etc.) are high, then for sure aggressively pursue antibiotics. In general, I think it's a good idea in this instance.


----------



## vat

I would also recommend a high quality kibble. What do you have for pet stores near you? I would guess the reason your dog like the kibble & bits is because it has corn syrup, just like us dogs love sugar. Also this food uses bha as a preservative which is questionable. Do a google on it. Just a quick overview of what your looking at.

Kibble & bits 
*Ingredients*

corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine. 

Orijen a high quality kibble
INGREDIENTS
Fresh boneless chicken*, chicken meal, fresh boneless salmon*, turkey meal, herring meal, russet potato, sweet potato, peas, fresh boneless turkey*, chicken fat, (preserved with mixed tocopherols), fresh whole eggs*, fresh chicken liver*, fresh boneless lake whitefish* fresh boneless walleye*, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, fresh boneless herring*, organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium. *

See the difference in the first several ingredients? Also www.dogfoodanalysis.com. is a great website to learn about dog food, click the reviews link and your on your way.


----------



## RebelGSD

BTW my boy Riley was on Orijen when he bloated. 
It is a great food, but it did not prevent the
bloat for us.


----------



## dmike321

vat said:


> I would also recommend a high quality kibble. What do you have for pet stores near you? I would guess the reason your dog like the kibble & bits is because it has corn syrup, just like us dogs love sugar. Also this food uses bha as a preservative which is questionable. Do a google on it. Just a quick overview of what your looking at.
> 
> Kibble & bits
> *Ingredients*
> 
> corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.
> 
> Orijen a high quality kibble
> INGREDIENTS
> Fresh boneless chicken*, chicken meal, fresh boneless salmon*, turkey meal, herring meal, russet potato, sweet potato, peas, fresh boneless turkey*, chicken fat, (preserved with mixed tocopherols), fresh whole eggs*, fresh chicken liver*, fresh boneless lake whitefish* fresh boneless walleye*, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, fresh boneless herring*, organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium. *
> 
> See the difference in the first several ingredients? Also www.dogfoodanalysis.com. is a great website to learn about dog food, click the reviews link and your on your way.


Being in WV we don't have many of the large pet suplies stores. I think we only have 2 exclusive pet stores in our are. 1 one is a small chain, and the other is not a chain. Getting the more advanced dog food can be a bit of a challege. Our local Tractor Supply carries the Purina Pro Plan Performance. What our your thoughts on feeding this to my GSD.

Ingrdients

Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn germ meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, fish oil, dried egg product, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
V-4461

Crude Protein (Min)30.0 %Crude Fat (Min)20.0 %Crude Fiber (Max)3.0 %Moisture (Max)12.0 %Linoleic Acid (Min)1.8 %Calcium (Ca) (Min)0.9 %Phosphorus (P) (Min)0.7 %Selenium (Se) (Min)0.30 mg/kgVitamin A (Min)15,000 IU/kgVitamin E (Min)500 IU/kgAscorbic Acid* (Min)100 mg/kgDocosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)* (Min)0.12 %Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA)* (Min)0.12 %Glucosamine* (Min)500 ppm


----------



## dmike321

LisaT said:


> I would get a copy of all the bloodwork. If the bloodcounts (WBC, lymphocytes, neutrophils, etc.) are high, then for sure aggressively pursue antibiotics. In general, I think it's a good idea in this instance.


I will absolutely have his blood work checked. I will also discuss all this with the vet when he has his stitches removed. I don't know if it matters but he already on an antibiotic for a low grade infection in his testies.


----------



## Girth

dmike321 said:


> Being in WV we don't have many of the large pet suplies stores. I think we only have 2 exclusive pet stores in our are. 1 one is a small chain, and the other is not a chain. Getting the more advanced dog food can be a bit of a challege. Our local Tractor Supply carries the Purina Pro Plan Performance. What our your thoughts on feeding this to my GSD.
> 
> Ingrdients
> 
> Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn germ meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, fish oil, dried egg product, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
> V-4461
> 
> Crude Protein (Min)30.0 %Crude Fat (Min)20.0 %Crude Fiber (Max)3.0 %Moisture (Max)12.0 %Linoleic Acid (Min)1.8 %Calcium (Ca) (Min)0.9 %Phosphorus (P) (Min)0.7 %Selenium (Se) (Min)0.30 mg/kgVitamin A (Min)15,000 IU/kgVitamin E (Min)500 IU/kgAscorbic Acid* (Min)100 mg/kgDocosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)* (Min)0.12 %Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA)* (Min)0.12 %Glucosamine* (Min)500 ppm


 


I would go with the Tractor Supply 4 health brand. Several people feed their brand and our Tractor Supply carries Taste of the Wild which I use for my GSDs.


----------



## Girth

Here is the break down for the tractor supply brand Lamb and Rice:

*Ingredients:*
Lamb, lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, ground rice, millet, egg product, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried beet pulp, natural flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, taurine, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, yucca schidigera extract, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min.) 21.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%, Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min.) 2.2%, Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min.) 0.4%, Taurine* (min.) 0.1%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 4.0%, Glucosamine hydrochloride* (min.) 300 mg/kg, Zinc (min.) 150 mg/kg, Chondroitin sulfate* (min.) 100 mg/kg, Selenium (min.) 0.4 mg/kg, Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg.
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO dog food nutrient profile.


----------



## stealthq

Yes, dogs that bloat once are more likely to do it again regardless of whether they have their stomachs tacked. You might want to make a home 'emergency kit' in case it happens again. Gas-X helps for sure. On another thread, I believe someone mentioned using activated charcoal? Hopefully others will chime in and confirm or not, or you could do a search.

One thing to look out for in the next several vet visits, is that severe cases of gastric torsion can damage the heart from the stress - maybe ask the vet to pay special attention to that in the next checkup. I had a friend whose dog ended up dieing from heart failure related to damage done during a particularly severe bloat + torsion. The failure occurred several years after the bloat, but the heart damage was apparent pretty soon after recovery.


----------



## Draugr

I second the suggestion for the 4health Tractor Supply Co. brand if you have access to it. It's not quite in the same league as, say, TOTW, and it's grain inclusive - but it's relatively healthy, has reasonably good ingredients, and is VERY affordable.


----------



## BGSD

stealthq said:


> Yes, dogs that bloat once are more likely to do it again regardless of whether they have their stomachs tacked. You might want to make a home 'emergency kit' in case it happens again. Gas-X helps for sure. On another thread, I believe someone mentioned using activated charcoal? Hopefully others will chime in and confirm or not, or you could do a search.
> 
> One thing to look out for in the next several vet visits, is that severe cases of gastric torsion can damage the heart from the stress - maybe ask the vet to pay special attention to that in the next checkup. I had a friend whose dog ended up dieing from heart failure related to damage done during a particularly severe bloat + torsion. The failure occurred several years after the bloat, but the heart damage was apparent pretty soon after recovery.


Can the bloating alone endanger their lives like torsion?

On a side note, does the size of a GSD affect his chances for bloat and torsion?


----------



## stealthq

I believe that it can. My understanding is that if severe enough, bloat alone can be sufficient to limit circulation in the stomach wall. The dog that I referred to before bloated numerous times after gastroplexy (she was obviously highly susceptible) and every time the vet (or e-vet) treated it as an emergency. Now, I understand that a gastroplexy is not necessarily 100% foolproof, so that may have been simply to ensure it hadn't failed and that there was no torsion involved.

As far as size goes, I have not heard or read anything about size being an issue. Most information refers to the depth and width of the chest relative to others of the same breed - deeper and narrower associated with increased likelihood. In my opinion, there doesn't seem to be much really known about likely causes. I haven't seen any objective studies - just references like: 'it seems to occur more frequently in/when <fill in the blank>'.


----------



## WVGSD

I am also in West Virginia. If I can help you with dog food sources, please just let me know. Believe me, I know how challenging it can be around here .


----------



## EastGSD

I just wanted to add some of what I have experienced both with my own male that I lost to GDV and with a number of friend's dogs...

Yes, a dog that has suffered a GDV is more likely to experience the issue, or bloat alone, again. My male suffered a bloat incident and 12 weeks later a severe GDV.

Another very serious situation that I have both seen and heard of happening often after a GDV treatment and stomach staple is what is called Mesenteric torsion. This is a twisting of the nerve bundle that basically attaches the stomach and intestine. This is a *very* serious condition and unfortunately not usually caught in time for veterinary treatment.  It is deadly. Symptoms are usually the dog being in distress (obvious pain) no outward physical signs other than possible bloody stool. It hits fast. I mention it so that you can be aware to watch for it and at least have the chance to react if it happens.

My advice is to feed a highly digestible food WITH canned food mixed in (or some raw meat mixture) as studies show that moisture mixed foods tend to be better tolerated and digested on a believe it was a 1-3 ratio. I also suggest Linda Arndt's site for some basics and advanced information on feed, feeding, bloat and as well as current trends and thoughts on bloat and GDV. Great Dane Puppies Pet Health | Dog Diet, Nutrition, Giant Breed Puppy Foods | GREATDANELADY.COM

I can suggest some really excellent foods based on their cook rate/digestablity and metabolised energy rates as I have researched foods like these extensively but I'm not going to post names on the thread as it seems to lead away from the topic and cause debates about foods. Feel free to message me for some suggestions and I would be happy to help.

Cherri


----------



## fkeeley

dmike321 said:


> Does anyone have a good website for post bloat info? I have googled this a couple times and haven't really been able to find anything helpful. Most things that come up are just peoples stories on what happened to them.


There is a sticky thread on the health forum regarding bloat. What to look for on symptoms etc. My guy was too old for surgery but we gave him metocrapimine (ap) to ease digestion. He lived to b 14 1/2 1 year post bloat


----------



## EastGSD

Here are a few references for post surgical care for a GDV event

http://www.mobilevetsurgeon.com/images/GDV_Gastropexy_Post_Surgical_Home_Care.pdf

Gastric Dilatation and Volvulus Syndrome (GDV) - Treatment & Prevention - Healthcommunities.com, Inc.

Small Animal Gastroenterology, General Review Page, Gastric Dilatation / Volvulus


There are many others just go to Google and search "Post operative GDV treatment"


----------



## middleofnowhere

Bloat implications for health - the pressure exerted by the stomach or other digestive tract organ on the other organs (heart, lungs, kidney, liver) can damage them. It can damage them to the extent that part of them die or atrophy. It is a big trauma for them.

After care - I fed canned food for a week or so. And limited excersize as people have talked about - leash walks and crate rest. She bloated at 7 and lived to be nearly 15. 

So far as kibble goes, I would look at what Whole Dog Journal has to say about looking for a good kibble. Then I would try one mixed in with the old food and see how it goes. I will say that I bought expensive, very healthy ingredient style kibble and what I got was pudding poop. My dogs are on a good kibble but not the best sounding stuff out there. Pudding poop means their digestive tract is not processing the kibble correctly.


----------



## RebelGSD

Does anyone give daily preventative gas-x? Can long term use cause problems?
Thanks for all the useful info.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Yes, Gas-x (simythicone sp?) can cause problems. It pulls moisture from the intestine wall. I would try not to use it often. It was one thing contributing to loose stools for a period with the Barker Sisters.


----------



## dmike321

I would just like to thank everyone for their time, and advice. Damien is doing very well and can't wait to run, and play with his ball. He gets his stitches out on Monday and thanks to all of you I now have a laundry list of questions for the vet . I will update in a few days with questions, and answers from the vet. Thanks again.


----------



## dmike321

I don't know if anyone is still looking at this thread but I just wanted to post an update from the Vet visit on Tuesday to get stitches removed. I also wanted share some of the answers I got from the vet. If you do not agree with the Q/A I provide please don't take it personal. I did not agree with some responses from the vet but I just want to share them with everyone.

Most importantly Damien is making a great recovery and is healthy. I think he is going stir crazy but is making the best of his downtime.


*Q/A*

I asked the vet if there was any need for follow up blood work.
He told me there was no need that he was healthy, and will make a full recovery.

I asked if he is likely to suffer bloat or GSD again
I was told it was not likely, but is possible. He told me that it is very unlikely since his stomach is tacked.

How much longer should he be on restriction from activity
The vet said he was ready for normal activity. This is where I was really concerned. I began to question this since he was only 13 days out of surgery. I was then told to keep him from high impact activity for another week, but that he could run and didn't need to be leash walked.

I asked about his diet, and easily digestible food
Vet said didn't really need to do anything with his diet just limit his activity before, and after eating. I asked about what food he recommended, and told him about my dogs picky eating. I was told to feed him whatever food I wanted. I was told if he only wants to eat Kibble N Bits then give him that.

Lastly I asked about bloating being hereditary
The vet seemed unsure, and said it is hard to tell since it can happen in any dog.

If nothing else I hope all the info on this thread can help someone who is new to the bloat experience. I am still open to all info, and comments.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## hunterisgreat

RebelGSD said:


> BTW my boy Riley was on Orijen when he bloated.
> It is a great food, but it did not prevent the
> bloat for us.


The fact of the matter is we don't know what causes bloat. All we know that is backed in scientific study is that the larger the dog, and the narrower & deeper the chest, the greater the likely hood.

Thats all that current fact supports

My male had bloat surgery at about 2 years of age. Never had a problem before or after. Full recovery, we train hard now


----------



## WVGSD

Mike:

Most vets get next to nothing in the way of an education in nutrition, so I would not take your vet's statement to heart that Damien should eat Kibbles and Bits if that is what he wants. If you have a Tractor Supply Co. store near you (as I do in West Virginia), please consider switching Damien to something of better quality such as Taste of the Wild (no corn), Blue Buffalo (no corn), Merrick (no corn) and they also sell Purina Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach too (no corn). The other Purina Pro Plan varieties do have corn, so I would not use them in a dog that has already bloated. Another choice that has also been suggested is the Tractor Supply 4Health kibble and it is a good choice too. All of these brands are available at my local Tractor Supply store and should be available for you and Damien as well.


----------



## Great Dane mom

LisaT said:


> I hope that he's still doing well post-surgery.
> 
> Most dogs make full and uneventul recoveries from bloat. Because of the "gunk" and the prolonged distress that your boy was in, I might consider having bloodwork run in about 3 months (unless you see indications earlier), just to see how everything is doing, and get a baseline for the future.
> 
> After my boy bloated, I did make a diet change, and went to homecooked 100%. He was at about 50% before.


 Can I ask what you are feeding?


----------



## tc68

Great Dane mom said:


> Can I ask what you are feeding?


Just a head's up...this thread is from 2011. Most, if not all, of the members above have not appeared in ages, so I doubt they'll respond.


----------

